# Federgabel wieder zum Glänzen bringen!?



## mara174 (28. September 2013)

Hey Mädels,
mir ist vor kurzem aufgefallen, dass meine ehemals schwarz glänzende Federgabel plötzlich gar nicht mehr so glänzend aussieht...

Und zwar ist sie jetzt eher gräulich. 
Woran könnte das denn liegen?
Oder noch wichtiger: wie bekomm ich es wieder glänzend?


----------



## Ani (29. September 2013)

hast du es schonmal mit muc-off versucht sie wieder sauber zu bekommen? 
scheint die gabel nur dreckig zu sein, oder ist sie matt, weil sie viele kleine kratzer hat? diese bekommst du ggf. mit einer lackpolitur raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (3. Oktober 2013)

Also die Gabel sieht so aus:






 Überall so gleichmäßig "ausgegraut".

Zum Vergleich die Gabel meines Mannes (gleiches Modell, gleiches Alter):





(bitte den Staub nicht beachten )


----------



## Ani (10. Oktober 2013)

öhm, die wirkt auf dem bild ja wie ausgebleicht, glaube nicht, dass man das mit putzen wieder wegbekommt... ggf. ein produktionsfehler.


----------

